# The Cadian 35th Armored Regiment



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

So, I finally got all of my tanks from ebay. I've got about half the full Force Organization chart filled up right now. Let's see what we have to work with, shall we?








Not a bad start so far. Keep in mind I'm using Leman Russ Conquerors instead of the standard battle cannon. The turrets will come later. Let's get a closer look at each of these beasts.








Ouch! Those of you who were around last night saw my rant about the WARPED Leman Russ Demolisher. I'm still angry, but hopefully I can fix the damage. That's why this is a work in progress, right?








This one had a decent looking paint job to start, but it just wasn't what I wanted. One thing I want to point out: look at where the smoke launchers are. Who the hell fires smoke to the sides and behind?








This one cracked me up. I have never ever ever in my life seen a tank painted in this particular shade of green. I suppose he expected it to be ceremonial...:grin:








I'll need to order some heavy bolters from GW to add some sponsons to this one. Otherwise it is pretty much ready to paint.








This one is also just about ready to paint. I have to just glue the dozer blade back into place.








Now I realize that some people may make rookie mistakes, but I still had to laugh when I got this one. The turret and the hull heavy bolter are glued into place. It also has lichen glued all over the tracks. Still, it's in better shape than some of the others.








I was actually pretty happy that the earthshaker was not glued onto the chassis. I wasn't sure what type of artillery piece I wanted, be it Basilisk, Manticore, or Hydra. Maybe I'll use all three...:so_happy:








Just your average run of the mill chimera. I'll have to buy two heavy bolter turrets for the other two chimeras though.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Blimey thats a fair number of tanks you got their...purge the warped beast :angry:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

out of interest, how much did that cost from ebay?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I spent about $160 total on those.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

wow pretty good deal overall dude and yes the warped one must be purged from the god emperors sight lest the rest of the company be tainted:threaten:.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I take it you are going to repaint them?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh absolutely. I've got a great winter camo scheme worked up. Once I get around to cleaning up my garage this weekend, I'll start stripping them. I can't assemble too many yet because I still have to decide which tanks get what turret. Plus I need to buy some heavy bolter sponsons or jerry-rig some. I've got some extra heavy bolters. Ugh! I've got so much work.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

pretty good set for that cash mate, keep us posted on the progress of your customisation


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

So, the three pre-painted tanks are sitting in a bucket of Simple Green now. Here's hoping I can get to them by next weekend. Work and other hobbies have taken precedence over the Cadian 35th, but since my friend (who has no other hobbies or significant other) just completed his 2000 point Black Templar army, I need to get a move on. Should have a better update throughout the week.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds cool, dude. What do you have in mind for expansions? Or, are you gonna let game play determine your next additions?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I have already planned what I want to fill the entire FOC. Leman Russ Conquerors and Vanquishers. The best anti-infantry and anti-armor Leman Russ variants, at least in my opinion. I'm also throwing in a Leman Russ Executioner and a Demolisher just because. If I finish these and I feel like painting some more, I'll fill out another FOC. You can never have enough tanks, right?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

So good news and bad news. Good news is that the tank with the turret and sponsons glued in place has come loose now. The turret is able to be removed and the sponsons rotate. Bad news is the Simple Green bath is taking forever, so I'm going to go with a higher dose. More updates this weekend.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

are you giving your tanks a bath?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

When Simple Green isn't good enough, try DRAINO! It may sound insane, it may sound like overkill, but it works wonders.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry you put your tank in a bath of paint?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Um...no. I put three tanks in a bucket and apparently I diluted the Simple Green too much. So I need to get a big jug of it to speed up the process.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright so get this. I was able to clean up the green tank, no problem. I got a BIG jug of Simple Green over the weekend and poured it into my bucket to concentrate my solution some more. The green tank is nearly cleaned up. The grey/black tank is slowly getting there. Another day or so should clean it up nicely. HOWEVER the tan tank must have been painted several times, the final coat being Testors, apparently. Ever heard of a tank being resistant to both scrub brushes AND Simple Green? I was about to call that one a loss, but the paint is slowly starting to come off. Pictures to come later.

On another note, 2 more unassembled tanks came in the mail today. I also got 1 Leman Russ, 1 Chimera, and the Basilisk primed and ready for painting. Again pictures to come later.

One final note, anyone know where I can get some heavy bolter sponsons for a leman russ?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry, mate... can't help you on the sponsons.

But, I am glad to hear that you are getting something accomplished on your tanks. Stripping can be a pain, especially when you really don't know what kind of paint was used on them.

Good luck, mate!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

As promised here are the photos of my tanks in a bath. I have had it with the tan tank, always mocking me with its impenetrable paint job and stunningly bad looks. I have decided to sacrifice it for the greater glory of Treadheads everywhere. I'm removing the sponsons and hull heavy bolter so I can complete three other tanks with them.

There's the good ol' workbench. Plenty of tools there to mess up, I mean SCULPT and CONVERT minis.









You can't see it here, but the green ugly tank has been stripped and is ready for priming.









I took a picture of my dremel because I think someone asked about the type that I use.









You can see the work I put into the tan tank in this one.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I understand most of the tools except the wood saw and giant wrench on the left. Wood saw for making tables? Or are there normal garage-style tools there just because?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

That would be my garage workbench. It's not just for 40K, you know.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

lol you mean your not completely engrossed in 40k?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok finally got an update here. Pictures are taking forever to upload, so bear with me.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Those look really nice so far. Can't wait to see them finished. Mine tend to look fresh of the line, not to good at weathering yet.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Had an idea for that warped leman russ. Turn it into an objective for a game.

Paint it up like the rest of your tanks but show a lot of battle damage. The objective is for your Techpriest to repair or recover it by the end of the game. But watch out, it can still be destroyed in the heat of battle. Drop it's armor value to 12/10/10 to represent the amount of damage that it has taken. You need to get it back into your deployment zone to win the game, an Atlas would come in handy here.

The fluff could be anything from your forces are low on armored units and have to refit everything that they can, to it was the command tank of an armored company and the commander wants his tank back or even it's commander was entrusted to transport some scrolls with the activation litanies for two warhound titans.

Just a thought


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Ooogity boogity hoo haa! Aaaaand Threadomancy Complete!
I've completed my 2000pt armored company! I just need to finish touchups on a few tanks and then we're ready to roll!

Here we have a view of the full group, minus the Armored Fist Squad








Here's the command tank. You can see the commander standing on the turret directing his tanks to action. Most tracked vehicle crews are not going to wear camo. They will have coveralls. Just an FYI.








A view down the gun line. The first tank you see there is Tiger's Tail. I plan to add names for each of them when I do touch ups.








Here's a picture of the Leman Russ Executioner. Serious business.








As you can see, I'm not quite finished with the Demolisher. It needs the plasma cannon sponsons and painted tracks.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't quite know how to put this, but, it looks like they're just primered white? Maybe a light grey wash would pick out the hull details, and the mud up the sides could do with blending in a bit more. 

On a positive note, good work on raising the dead!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

They are just primered white.  What kind of blending are you thinking of for the mud?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I dunno. Its just seems to stop halfway up the hull. I think the paint is a bit too thick in all honesty.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

It's supposed to stop halfway up the hull though. That's what mud does.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

actually mud will spatter all over depending on speed of the vehicle... so it's not limited to half way, and definately not limited to layering LOL... realism is my aim and the mud does look like it's been painted on... shouldda stipled it on to get a better effect!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

It's splattered. You can't see it though. I used a toothbrush to splatter it over the sides of the hull. I guess I can clean them up. I was thinking of highlighting the grooves and edges with a light brown. I've seen some good looking WWII tanks with that. But that won't come until later when I finally get my airbrush kit.


----------

